# No Herding Breed section?



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

Figured there would be somewhere here :greengrin:

So I've had my goats since Sunday. Yesterday my Stevie dog met them, and things went well. Well today our Oakley dog met them all and things went fine, she was excited to see them. Well after she got good and comfortable, she decided it was night night time, (It was dusk after all) and sent them all into their goat shack, which I built yesterday and they haven't been in. So I guess I know how to get them in there.

Both our girls are herding breeds. Stevie is an Australian shepherd/blue heeler mix, Oakley is a Border Collie/German Shepherd mix. Looking forward to more encounters to see if some dormant natural instincts kick in.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, we should have a herding breed section.  I saw Stevie in another thread - from behind - he's pretty!
I have a GSD/Aussie cross, and I love her.  She thinks the goats are playmates, so we're working on that. I've only had her a few months.








Please post pics of your dogs!


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

She's a cutie.

Here's the girls









Don't worry, that was a fire pit 
















Stevie is a swimming fool. Think she looks like a bear catching a salmon.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's my girls scarlet and nala, both rough collies. they love my goats! Scarlet is 9 and nala is one year and still a huge puppy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

@MrSchaefer - Oh, Stevie is a girl! I thought she was a male, lol. They are both beautiful!

@takethelead - LOVE rough collies! I know a family with one, and she gets along perfectly with the family rabbit. Yours are really pretty!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you! I'm breeding my youngest in may for the first time so that will be challenging seeing as she doesn't have the motherly qualities I usually look for.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think there's a herding dog section because not many use herding dogs on their goats. I think for most people on TGS, their herds are small enough that they can just grab a bucket of grain or go put a leash on their goats and move them wherever needed.

I love herding breeds though and have a few blue heelers myself.


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I don't think there's a herding dog section because not many use herding dogs on their goats. I think for most people on TGS, their herds are small enough that they can just grab a bucket of grain or go put a leash on their goats and move them wherever needed.
> 
> I love herding breeds though and have a few blue heelers myself.


Yup looking around I don't see the need for it either. Just a title for a thread starter really :thumbup: They're getting used to Oakley, her and the little one try to play together and momma tries to scare Oakley away. Steve dog was freaking out and being a wimp, when she was just fine the other day. Oh well, it's only day 3. Oakley is loving her new friends though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are my herding dogs. They herd the goats, horses, cows, pigs, chickens, anything they're allowed too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've also got these guys  Does "herding" ***** count? :greengrin:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We have a rough collie/ Australian shepherd mix named Grizz. He's great with our four-legged and two-legged kids. I'm attaching a picture of him with our nine year-old son, Marlowe. The pic's from last summer. They've both grown a bit since then , but it gives you all a good idea of what the combination looks like...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, he is cute! That must be a really great mix!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Milkmaid, it really is a nice combination. Grizz is a total sweetie. He's never harmed a hair on any animal's head, and he really wants to please us with his herding. He doesn't have the Aussie tendency to nip, either. He herds by rounding them and running a perimeter. It's really neat to see... The one we really have to watch is our rat terrier, Leap. He's great with our two-legged kids, not so great with the chickens.


----------

